# Plywood aquarium



## dean (1 Apr 2013)

I've spent hours drooling over the ply aquariums people have made and put up videos on YouTube etc
Has anyone in the UK built one?


----------



## Vanish (1 Apr 2013)

There was a recent thread on this topic
Wooden Aquarium | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2013)

That is amazing, very tempted to give it a go except I'd have nowhere to put it I had an old aquarium book which showed you how to build a biscuit tin fish tank. Basically, you to cut out a rectangle from one side and insert a small pane of glass which is held in place with putty. Perhaps the first nanos. And then if you wanted to go tropical you put a methylated spirit burner under it


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2013)

Not sure about plywood over here, but in the US it's a pretty cheap building material (anything from $15-$50 a sheet depending on thickness/quality).  Great idea though   I like the stand, though I'd of painted the outside white/light grey I reckon!


----------



## dean (6 Apr 2013)

Was looking at making 4ft long 1ft tall 2ft deep subdivided into 4/5
Sealed with G4 
Bondaglass G4 Pond Sealer Clear 500g

Looking for something to use in the dividers to allow water to glow through, any ideas?


----------

